# Erreur lors de l'emerge kde

## Dunn

Me revoici avec un nouveau probleme   :Confused: 

Alors voila ce qu'il me fait quand il arrive au checking for KDE (lors de l'emerge kde) :

[...]

checking for KDE... configure: error:

in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.

So, check this please and use another prefix

Apres ça il arrete...

Qq1 aurais une idée de comment régler ce problème ?

Merci bcp  :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

J'ai aussi un problème sur l'emerge KDE

En lisant le topic desktop environnement 

ils proposent de remplacer un fichier Xft.h , mais pour moi ça passe pas.

Je suis en train d'emerger un à un les module depencies de kde .

Je te tiens au courant

----------

## vibidoo

Voila ça emerge !!!!!!!!

Après mon erreur j'ai "emerge" un par un les dependecie de kde (# emerge --pretend kde) 

kde-base/kde-env ; kde-base/arts ; kde-base/kdelibs ;kde-base/kdemultimedia; kde-base/kdebase; kde-base/kdenetwork; kde-base/kdepim ;kde-base/kdegames ;kde-base/kdeartwork ;kde-base/kdegraphics ;kde-base/kdeutils ;kde-base/kdeadmin; kde-base/kdetoys; kde-base/kdeedu ;kde-base/kde .

Et a la fin j'ai refait un 

emerge kde 

et tout est up to date .

Demain j'essayerais d'installer kde , pas le temp today

----------

## sergio

truc tout bête

Peut être que votre version de portage n'est pas à jour... 

C'est bien de temps en temps de faire un emerge -u portage car des nouvelles fonctionnalités ont pu être ajoutées et peut être que votre ebuild en a besoin...

----------

## vibidoo

Ok pour moi ça marche .

Mais je pensais que après avoir lancer kdm ; on pouvait revenir en mode normal en faisant ctrl + alt +Backspace .

Mais sur mon système , il revient toujours sur le kde

----------

## sergio

 :Question: 

vibidoo : Qu'est que tu veux dire par "mode normal" ? 

Faut développer un peu mieux...

Est-ce que tu entends par là que tu drevais revenir à la boite de connexion de kdm ou au mode console ???

----------

## vibidoo

je voulais dire par sortir de KDE 

comme lorsque l'on lance startX et que l'on fait un CTRL + ALT + Backspace ., pour revenir sur la console

----------

## Dunn

... c'était bien la version de portage qui était pas a jour.

Merci bcp  :Smile: 

----------

## sergio

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> je voulais dire par sortir de KDE 
> 
> comme lorsque l'on lance startX et que l'on fait un CTRL + ALT + Backspace ., pour revenir sur la console

 

Tu ne pas !! Car kdm continue de tourner en background même quand kde est lancé et surveille tout arrêt sur serveur X window et relance ce dernier si il s'arrête...

Tu peux toujours passer sur une console texte cependant avec CTRL+ALT+F1 ou CTRL+ALT+F2, etc...

si tu veux arrêter le serveur X, il faut d'abord arrêter KDM comme ceci (en principe) :

```

su - root

cd /etc/init.d

./xdm stop

```

 :Exclamation:      Note bien que le "xdm stop" et non pas "kdm stop"....

Ensuite tu quitte KDE et tu retouve en mode console normal (sans serveur X)...

----------

